# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ZD RODA - Fotke s potpisivanja apela - 1. akcije zadranki

## zrinka

jako smo ponosni na nase zadarske rode i njihovu prvu i jos jako uspjesnu akciju  :Smile: 
docaravamo vam malo atmosferu na standu i oko standa, bilo je zivo, puno je potpisa palo i zadrani - svaka cast!

stand je postavljen



zadrani potpisuju, guzva na standu:
http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...102_9-3959.jpg

djecica crtaju:

----------


## zrinka

evo guzve:

----------


## klia

DRaga, može li još slika? :D

----------


## zrinka

moze  :Smile: 
jesi vidila na zatvorenom?

----------


## klia

Još ne stigoh, previše se postova skupilo na otvorenom dok me nije bilo!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## -Sanja-

:D Prave ste, cure - lokacija prva liga. :D 
Pozadina "boli glava" :D

----------


## katka22

Ajme, tako mi je žao što nisam uspjela doć u zd, a cijeli sam se mjesec tome veselila i planirala kako ću napokon uživo upoznat rode! Nadam se da i hoću, ubrzo!!! Sve čestitke na organizaciji i uspješnoj akciji!!

----------

